# App Store?



## Skotyman (May 27, 2018)

Hi, is there an App Store for TiVo where I can go to find all the apps for the many streaming services I subscribe to. Like Roku, Apple TV, firestick and every other streaming porthole out there has?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Nope, 
The apps you see listed under apps are all there is.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

No.

You get what they got.

-KP


----------



## Skotyman (May 27, 2018)

Ok thank you. So much for everything in one place. I guess I’ll still be setting up my new Caavo streaming management and all my other boxes.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Skotyman said:


> Hi, is there an App Store for TiVo where I can go to find all the apps for the many streaming services I subscribe to. Like Roku, Apple TV, firestick and every other streaming porthole out there has?


There is the Vewd App:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/App_Information/Vewd-App-Information
_The Vewd App (formerly known as Opera TV) is an online storefront that specializes in apps optimized for TV. The Vewd App runs apps from the cloud and includes video, music, social networking, games, and news. Continue reading to learn more about this exciting online marketplace._​


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow. Even crappier array of apps with the new name.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, nothing really of interest to me there. I don't even use the Tivo Hulu App, I switch to my Roku to stream. TiVo just for DVR for me.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I use the TiVo search to queue up or bookmark shows I might want to watch and then switch to the preferred device to watch. Especially if I'm bingeing...

-KP


----------



## Skotyman (May 27, 2018)

Hmmm. TiVo can't find VOD series past episodes that my Spectrum cable box could. I can't add streaming apps that my Roku & Firestick can. 
I set up a series recording for iZombi in what I guess is called onepass for some reason (was so easy on cable box) only to notice just before it was supposed to record was not selected to record so I did a quick one time recording on it.
Could someone remind me what are the services I'm paying a hundred and fifty bucks a year for?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Skotyman said:


> Hmmm. TiVo can't find VOD series past episodes that my Spectrum cable box could. I can't add streaming apps that my Roku & Firestick can.
> I set up a series recording for iZombi in what I guess is called onepass for some reason (was so easy on cable box) only to notice just before it was supposed to record was not selected to record so I did a quick one time recording on it.
> Could someone remind me what are the services I'm paying a hundred and fifty bucks a year for?


Only Comcast and Cox have release VOD apps for TiVo so ask Spectrum if they can do the same. Unlikely to happen at this point so if VOD is important to you then TiVo isn't for you or you need a STB as well. Generally, we just record what we want to watch and rarely use VOD even though we have it with Comcast.

I would have recommended checking your ToDo list to see why it wasn't going to record but you did the manual recording. Watch your ToDo list and see if any future episodes are not going to record.

They used to be called Season Passes but TiVo changed the name to OnePass when they allowed you to set them up for streaming apps as well like Netflix and Amazon Prime Video.

I can't speak to the last question (rhetorical?) since we have always purchased lifetime/All-in service, but as to the value that we get beyond the recording of shows, we use Netflix, Amazon Prime Video and also Hulu recently as well as the ability to transfer shows to and from the TiVo. And at least with our plan with Comcast, we save money over a similar Comcast deployment (1 DVR plus a mini).

Scott


----------

